# Complete fan boat rigging



## marshall286 (May 11, 2009)

Everything in new condition was only ran to adjust pitch on prop.
Purchased a boat and do not need the rigging.

30hp Kohler 4stroke engine
2:1 belt reduction
56" IVO adjustable pitch carbon fiber 3 blade prop
Custom fan shroud
Engine stand and all gears,throttle cable,holley fuel pump,aluminum frt steering with elec start

complete rigging ready to set on your boat and be bowfishing or floundering.
Rigg retail values at $ 6500

$4000 cash
Located in Wharton,TX


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*rigging*

Can you send me pics of the rigging thanks ryan 8322867194


----------



## marshall286 (May 11, 2009)

*Fan rig*

Still available 
Tired of looking at it.
Will consider all reasonable cash offers.


----------



## marshall286 (May 11, 2009)

SOLD thanks 2cool


----------

